# Recommended Guide in NC



## 1bdlmn (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been thinking about going to NC for some waterfowling. Looking for a decent guide that will put us into some birds, but more importantly let me get some great memories out of the experience. If you have any recommendations or non recommendations I would appreciate it. Let me know your experience. Not looking to be pampered, just have a good hunt and fun time.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Tony Flowers of Salisbury NC guides on the coast of NC during duck season. Give him a call. 

704-578-2690.


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Greg Voliva lives and guides in the Pamlico Sound area of NC. http://www.fourseasonsgs.com/hunting.php


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Everybody should hunt out of a curtain blind at least once. http://www.ocracokeduckhunting.com/index.html. You will be limited on species but a awesome hunt.


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

I recommend Watson Stuart at Stuart's Hunting Lodge on Bell's Island - Currituck, NC.

He does ducks and then Snow Geese after the ducks are gone. Runs a nice lodge - great food. Room, Board and Guide Service...

The hunting is great, and the food and company are as good. Well, maybe better recalling the Seafood Feast he put's on. Great overall experience.

Watson's number is - (252) 232-2309


----------

